# Screensaver?



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

When my Kindle goes into the sleep mode I can't seem to wake it up.  I have to turn it off and back on.  Is there a trick to waking up my Kindle.  Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be sure, you are pressing the Alt key and aA keys together?

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, that worked   Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!

By the way, for new Kindle owners, we recommend our own Leslie's Amazon FAQ.  A link to it is in the lower right hand corner of each page.  It's a great way to learn all these little tips!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading the manual also helps.  


Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great!
> 
> By the way, for new Kindle owners, we recommend our own Leslie's Amazon FAQ. A link to it is in the lower right hand corner of each page. It's a great way to learn all these little tips!
> 
> Betsy


our own Leslie. I *love* being our own Leslie!

and to make it easy, here's a direct link! LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Neversleepsawink said:


> When my Kindle goes into the sleep mode I can't seem to wake it up. I have to turn it off and back on. Is there a trick to waking up my Kindle. Thank you


I have found that I have to press Alt and Aa twice before mine wakes up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have found that I have to press Alt and Aa twice before mine wakes up.


 I don't think you should have to press the key combo twice. Be aware that if you hold Alt and Aa for too long it'll just keep flipping between asleep and awake. So it might not seem like it works the first time because you're holding it too long.

Ann


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie, or whoever, any chance we could get a sticky thread for just screen saver pictures?

And ladies - I'm going to get skinned for saying this, I know, but - if y'all could refrain from commenting on the pictures so that there are just posts of pictures in the thread it would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Leslie, or whoever, any chance we could get a sticky thread for just screen saver pictures?


Not sure exactly what you're asking but in the Photos board there are a number of threads with screen savers of various genres, most of which have been done by Bicardi Jim. There are comments, but it's mostly pictures. 

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

And I appreciate the comments.  They make me feel like I'm not wasting my time and effort.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bicardi Jim can always ask LR how best to respond to those "Preference" questions


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink said:


> When my Kindle goes into the sleep mode I can't seem to wake it up. I have to turn it off and back on. Is there a trick to waking up my Kindle. Thank you


Ironic- Neversleepsawink has a Kindle that Neverwakesup!


----------



## Titania (Jan 3, 2009)

Leslie,

I am trying to put screenavers in my Kindle. I get stuck here:

"8. On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero). After a brief delay, you'll get a message that your picture has been exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message."

I am pushing alt-shift-zero together.... nothing happens. I've tried a few times. Am I missing something

Thanks!!!!!
Mary



Leslie said:


> our own Leslie. I *love* being our own Leslie
> 
> [


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

^^^ chances are that either you aren't in Full Screen mode or you forgot to do the alt-z step.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

It's tricky to do alt-shift-0. Sometimes your finger will accidentally hit another key. Just keep trying.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Titania<
I had the same problem..just keep trying, or go out of the screen saver file and back in to it and try again.  Sometimes the brief delay that Leslie mentioned before the message comes up, took much longer than a brief time!!  Many times I was ready to give up and quit, and that message would finally come up.  
When I did it, I followed all directions exactly...many times, and I still had the same issue, but eventually after many tries, I did get all of my screen savers to save properly..keep trying!!


----------



## JetJock (Dec 31, 2008)

RB said:


> Titania<
> I had the same problem..just keep trying, or go out of the screen saver file and back in to it and try again. Sometimes the brief delay that Leslie mentioned before the message comes up, took much longer than a brief time!! Many times I was ready to give up and quit, and that message would finally come up.
> When I did it, I followed all directions exactly...many times, and I still had the same issue, but eventually after many tries, I did get all of my screen savers to save properly..keep trying!!


I managed to get past that stage, and can make personalized screensavers work -- but so far I haven't been able to "inter-mingle" them with the Amazon screensavers, which I would like to do. I thought I read here that if you add only one screensaver, that is the only one you will see; but that if you added more than one, the Amazon ones would come back. That hasn't been the case for me -- I seem to have a choice of either all Amazon or all personalized, but not both. Anyone have any thoughts? Should I delete the pictures and screensaver folders on the Kindle and start again?

JJ


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Ironic- Neversleepsawink has a Kindle that Neverwakesup!


Thanks everyone! Lol...it is ironic


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJock said:


> I thought I read here that if you add only one screensaver, that is the only one you will see; but that if you added more than one, the Amazon ones would come back.


Once you add a screensaver (or several), the originals no longer appear. If you want to load one or more of the originals as custom, you can do so. Here is a link to download the original screensavers:

Original Kindle Screensavers


----------



## JetJock (Dec 31, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Once you add a screensaver (or several), the originals no longer appear. If you want to load one or more of the originals as custom, you can do so. Here is a link to download the original screensavers:
> 
> Original Kindle Screensavers


Ah, I must've misunderstood what I read, and that makes a lot more sense. Thanks Verena.

JJ


----------

